# ATTENTION: MIA'S MOM



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi I have a question... in the picture you have of Mia in your signature... where did you get the cute little pink turtle neck sweater? I am adopting 2 chi's that were abused and dropped at my vet. The poor things had mange so bad there is a chance they may never get their fur back so I am sure they are going to be needing some sweaters (can't have the babies catching cold) and I love that little turtle neck.

Thanks.

Lisa


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm sure Mia's Mom will answer but I just wanted to jump in here. Bless you for rescuing those two chi's. I know you will never regret it. Thank you, thank you, thank you... from the bottom of my heart.

Welcome to our forum! :wave: If you can post pics of your babies, that would be great. We'll think they're beautiful whether they have fur or not. 

Have you named them yet? How old are they? Male or female? We need details! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Welcome! I would love to see some pics too!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

congratulations and thankyou for rescueing these babies...
stef x


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww thats awfully kind of you! pics if possible we are very demanding people!!! lol!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome!! So glad you adopted them! Poor little babies....some people are so horrible, but atleast they "dumped" them at the Vets office. Cant wait to see pictures!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

BTW, Mia's Mom is in the middle of Hurricane Emily so she might be gone for a few days. I know she'll reply when she gets back online.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Bless you for rescuing those poor babies.  Would love to see some pics when you can. We don't care if they have no hair, fat, small, long legs, short legs - heck we just love 'em all.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

bless you.... thank you... you are a wonderful person for rescuing those babies... 

I would love to see pics if you have any...


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. I am going to try to get some pictures online today for you to see. I have 1 long hair chi now named Laverne Laroo so I figured I would keep with that theme and name the other 2 Shirley and Squiggy. Even with no hair they are the cutest looking babies. 1 of them is short hair with the ears straight up (Squiggy) the other (Shirley) looks as if she would be long hair and the tips of her ears are flipped over. They are the happiest babies and I can't believe someone would be so heartless to treat them so badly. They had a rough 1st part of their lives but they will be spoiled rotten just like Laverne is.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

hi Lisa, i just sent you a PM


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Hi and Welcome. Bless your heart for taking those precious chi babies in. I can't wait to see some pics.

Leslie


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

OKay I am hoping this link will work for you to see pictures of the babies.

http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=505191121789829297/l=54220605/cobrandOid=1000111/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB

you may need to use the passcode ******


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

lisaclaire said:


> OKay I am hoping this link will work for you to see pictures of the babies.
> 
> http://www.snapfish.com/share/p=505191121789829297/l=54220605/cobrandOid=1000111/otsc=SYE/otsi=SALB
> 
> you may need to use the passcode ******




oh the poor things are adorable! and i can see why they would need little coats, how much do they weigh? i may have a couple of t shirts at home i could send immediately while i'm waiting on the sizes to make the sweaters.

where do you live, by the way?


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

At last weigh in they were 2.5lbs. The vet estimates that they are approx. 13 weeks old. I am in Florida... Citrus County to be exact. The winters get a tad bit chilly here plus even with the a/c going I think these little ones are gonna have to wear clothes most of the time. I have bought some little fleece blankets to lay around so they can snuggle in them. And I also bought a little bed warmer that you can put int he microwave and warm up and put it under the covers so they stay warm. When I first saw them they looked like little rats.. their little bodies were so pink and scabbed up. They look so much better now. I was kind of sad to hear that they might not get their fur back because of the extent of the mange but that is okay... they are cute just the way they are.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor little ones! Mange is such an awful skin condition! So glad you took them into your life and are taking such wonderful care of them!  They have pretty eyes!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*awww*

I think that they are just adorable.. fur or no fur.. and i love your name idea.. bless there hearts.. i hope they stay happy and healthy in your home and please keep us posted.. we love seeing how people can make dogs with a rough life the life evry dog wants.. thank you for rescuing them.. it seems they will have a loving home. .


----------



## lisaclaire (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't wait... I get to bring them home on saturday. I sure hope my Laverne likes them.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

LisaClaire,

Sorry, for the late response! I was in at home for Hurricane Emily. It ended up hiting 80 miles south of us - so we just got alot of wind and rain. No real damage. 

First, you are such an angel to take in these little pups. They are so cute.

Second, regarding the sweater... I got it at a local pet store here in Texas, but here is a link for a sweater that looks like it... i will try and find another one....

http://www.petsolutions.com/Classic+Cable+Dog+Sweater+(Pink)-I-77280047-I-C-40001906-C-.aspx


----------

